# Three Citizen Cq Divers 600M 150M 100M



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Very nice Ian


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Please stop showing me that 600m!


----------



## IGGULDEN (Sep 12, 2012)

nice set woody


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

Superb watches and excellent pictures. :drool:


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi guys thanks very much for the nice comments .all the best woody77.


----------



## authenticwatch (Sep 4, 2012)

Citizen Cq Divers watch are very nice... its my favurite......


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

What a lovely trio Woody :thumbsup:

I have three Citizen divers watches though I think one would be deemed a 'pseudo' dive watch..

I don't think the bezel turns on this one :no:










200m cushion shape..



















And last the Zilla..










Happy new year all!!

John


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Great collecting theme. These are probably second only in collectability to the 1300m, 800m and 300m titanium professional divers.


----------

